# دائـــماً استخدم أذنك اليسرى في محادثات الجوال



## alsaneyousef (17 يوليو 2008)

من فضلك أستخدم الأذن اليسرى أثناء استخدام الجوال , عندما تستخدم الأذن اليمنى يكون التأثير على المخ مباشرة , هذه حقيقة علميه من فريق ابولو الطبي


----------



## kahtan82 (17 يوليو 2008)

alsaneyousef قال:


> من فضلك أستخدم الأذن اليسرى أثناء استخدام الجوال , عندما تستخدم الأذن اليمنى يكون التأثير على المخ مباشرة , هذه حقيقة علميه من فريق ابولو الطبي


 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أنلييزر (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرافى انتظار المزيد


----------



## فواز المهيدي (18 يوليو 2008)

يعطيك الفــ الفـــ عافية على النصـــيحة المهــــمة 

تقبل خالص الود والاحتراام


----------



## شوكت احمد كوجر (20 يوليو 2008)

شكراً على المعلومة


----------



## المصابيح (21 يوليو 2008)

في كل يوم نكتشف المزيد من مخاطر الجوال الله يحفظ
وبارك الله فيك ياخي


----------



## salim4 (1 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً على المعلومة


----------



## مصطفى 4ب (17 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا عبى لبنصيحة الغالية 
وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## جمال كحيلة (22 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور والله عهالمعلومة المهمة جداً.
والله الموفق


----------



## كفراعي الصمود (22 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على المعلومة الطيبة


----------



## سيف الارواح (25 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير

شكلي ابرمي الجواال


----------



## sun ray (25 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا

وانا بعد شكلي برميه


----------



## مسعود عزام (4 سبتمبر 2008)

بس انا دايما باستعمل الاذن اليسرى بشكل لا ارادى


----------



## يوسف يوسف (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## م/شيماء (4 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (4 سبتمبر 2008)

متشكر جدا وننتظر المزيد


----------



## وائل فوكس (4 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا علي المعلومة القيمة


----------



## looda_ly (7 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً على المعلومة


----------



## bahaalamin (15 يوليو 2009)

فائدة عظيمةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## ambition.m (18 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور
خير الكلام ما قل و دل


----------



## العقاب الهرم (19 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المعلومة اخى


----------



## boy abdo (20 يوليو 2009)

جزاااااااااااااااااك الله كل خير


----------



## [email protected] (21 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على هده المعلو مة


----------



## همهيم (21 يوليو 2009)

الله يبيض وجهك على هل المعلومة


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (21 يوليو 2009)

انشاء الله ابشر على خشمي


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (21 يوليو 2009)

انشاء الله على راسي تامر امر


----------



## المهندسة نور (21 يوليو 2009)

_يسلموا على هذه المعلومة........................_


----------



## hotbird74 (22 يوليو 2009)

*الاخ العزيز*

الله يسلم مخك من كل سوء


----------

